

If Britain were a U.S. state, it would be the second-poorest - jswinghammer
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/govbeat/wp/2014/08/26/if-the-uk-was-a-u-s-state-it-would-be-the-second-poorest-behind-alabama-and-before-mississippi/

======
BrindsleyQuives
If?...

[http://youtu.be/MJ_NZoBsZSE](http://youtu.be/MJ_NZoBsZSE)

